# New MMJ Patient.



## PAPO81 (Jun 11, 2011)

I apologize before hand if any of my questions sound redundant. I did do research, however the more I learned the more questions I have. I'm going to give you folks a quick run down on my medical problems. I'm 29 years old and have always suffered from depression, anxiety and insomnia since I was a kid (results of being raped and molested as a kid). My condition was always treated the same, SSRI for depression and benzos for anxiety and insomnia. When the new hypnotics came out I was prescribed those for sleep. They would work but I would find myself increasing my dosage because I would build a tolerance to the hypnotics and benzos. In 2008 I had a 15 minute seizure(cause was undetermined)I truly believe it was a combination of exhaustion and benzo withdrawl. The seizure tore ligaments and some of my tendon in my right shoulder, neck and t4 vertaberate. I was placed on a morhpine patch until after surgery to correct my shoulder. After the surgery I was placed on percocet and Soma for pain on a regular continous use. You add the Xanax, Ambien, Sulindac and Cymbalta you have a totally drug dependent 29 year old man, that only 2 years before had one an ameature body building show. 

I will admit that I became addicted to the percocet and xanax. I was taking them like candy. A few weeks back I put myself in a rehab center, and that's where the Pain Doc suggested medical cannabis. I was told that most of my issues could be treated with different strains of cannabis. So I was tapered off everything minus the Cymbalta. It wasn't easy but I'm happy, my pain has increased(obviously) but I don't spend my day's asleep and I started work and bodybuilding again. 

Although I don't want to go back on opiates and benzos for my issues, I do need something for my pain and insomnia. This is my question; I know indica strains are the best for sleep. What I need is a strain that will knock my ass off with as little hits as possible. I don't want to feel grogy or lazy the next morning like alcohol or benzos. I want to be able to get 6-8 hours of sleep and wake up in the morning refreshed and ready to start my day. The biggest thing besides the insomnia is the pain I get that kills me at night. So is there an Indica strain that will help my pain and put me to sleep?

Now I also want a strain that will help with my body pain but not knock me out or put me to sleep, something for day use. Something I could walk to the gym or to the grocery store and function as normal as possible.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 11, 2011)

northern lights...tahoe og...ak47


Heres a guideline ...... buy a few 20 sacks to try the different strains......find the one that works for you ......peace


----------



## Syrk (Jun 14, 2011)

PAPO81 said:


> Now I also want a strain that will help with my body pain but not knock me out or put me to sleep, something for day use. Something I could walk to the gym or to the grocery store and function as normal as possible.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I am 39 and also have a very similar back story 
and medical issues, ptsd, tmj, depression, anxiety and degenerative disc thing.
I went to the doc a few months ago with shoulder pain he didnt evem examine my shoulder, and he gave me a script for 30 vicdon and 60 flexaril, i wanted fixed not drugged, i have shit to do and cant be all whacked out and addicted to these "legal" drugs!!


daywrecker is a good one at bedtime but can also be very motivating during the day it just doesnt "couchlock" me like it does others!


----------



## PAPO81 (Jun 14, 2011)

Syrk said:


> I am 39 and also have a very similar back story
> and medical issues, ptsd, tmj, depression, anxiety and degenerative disc thing.
> I went to the doc a few months ago with shoulder pain he didnt evem examine my shoulder, and he gave me a script for 30 vicdon and 60 flexaril, i wanted fixed not drugged, i have shit to do and cant be all whacked out and addicted to these "legal" drugs!!
> 
> ...


That's it's amazing what the established "medical community" will do! I started researching my Doctor and the clinic that he worked for and found out that he and the clinic are in the pharmaceutical companies pocket. When I asked him about MMJ, he told me that he was not an expert and he said that actual research was limited due to Federal laws and how the pharma companies can't really profit. 

Back on my issue, some friend gave me some Ortega and Afghani Kush. I ground them up and mixed it with some Black Domina I bought. 3 hits on the vaporizer and I slept for 8 hours. Didn't wake up once as I usually do and then have to take a hypnotic or a benzo again. The only down side is that It was a hard to get past the groggyness. But as I was told that I over did it mixing the 3 heavy indicas. So I'm going to experiment with those three.

But I still need a day time strain. This question is for all, how does Sativa or Indica work for pain? What I mean is simply like this; when having pain you can take a pain blocker like Acetomenophin that does exactly what the description states it just blocks pain receptors but does nothing in helping the area. However an NSAID helps pain by reducing swelling in damaged area. Is their a Strain that actually helps relax muscle tissue and reduce inflamation or does it block pain? If someone can explain the way cannabis affects the neuro-channels and receptors I would appreciate it.


----------



## ylem (Jul 14, 2011)

interesting. i have similar troubles... but more my own fault. bad drug addict for several years (iv user - opiates/benzos/pills/crack..etc). wouldnt have made it through withdrawal or the after effects of rehab without using cannabis. applied for medical marijuana last year and got certified. i still suffer from insomnia, anxiety, nausea and psychosis, all of which i control with weed 
it is more than possible to breed your own cannabis suited to your specific medical needs.
strain names are more like guidelines, as two plants of the same genetics can grow up to be completely different - literally the only way to find what will work for you is to go out and smoke some dope 
what i think you're looking for (i know it works for me!) are heavy indica kush strains and potent indica dominant crosses, but i could be completely wrong. they do wonders for bad insomnia and moderate pain for me, but every one is different. do some research on your symptoms and see what strains come up.


----------



## Prefontaine (Jul 25, 2011)

The only thing that really helps with my back pain, is eating cookies, smoking just helps me ignore it and move on with my day.


----------

